# configurar teclado y mouse sin xf86-input-evdev

## papu

por tener instalado ati-drivers que pide xorg 1.17 y por un problema(supongo error o no se) xf86-input-evdev pide exclusivamente xorg-1.18...

entonces ni puedo usar los drivers con 1.18 ni puedo usar teclado usando y ratón si uso 1.17...

¿existe hoy en dia una manera de poder configurar como antaño sin evdev , teclado y ratón bajo xorg.conf?....yo no lo he conseguido...

muchas gracias

----------

## pacmac

Tienes instalado algun paquete en su rama inestable que hace que tengas que instalar los paquetes xf86-input-evdev y xorg-server inestables. Investiga en /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords y en /etc/portage/package.use/*

----------

## papu

 *pacmac wrote:*   

> Tienes instalado algun paquete en su rama inestable que hace que tengas que instalar los paquetes xf86-input-evdev y xorg-server inestables. Investiga en /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords y en /etc/portage/package.use/*

 

yo uso paquetes inestables, lo que quiero saber es si es posible configurar el teclado  sin usar evdev...hasta arreglen el problema de no poder usar xf86-input-evdev por debajo de la versión de xorg.server-1.8

he conseguido configurar el raton usando xf86-input-mouse  pero no el teclado usand xf86-input-keyboard aunque parece se detecta no funciona bien y escribe sin parar...signos.

antaño  usando xf86-input-mouse y xf86-input-keyboard era facil usando xorg.conf pero parece esos paquetes ya no funcionan bien almenos el del kbd del teclado.

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
> 	Identifier	"ratolí"
> 
> 	MatchIsPointer	"on"
> ...

 

lo que me ocurre es lo que se menciona aquí  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1038698-highlight-atidrivers.html

----------

## opotonil

Puedes probar con xf86-input-libinput a ver si hay suerte...

Salu2.

----------

## papu

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Puedes probar con xf86-input-libinput a ver si hay suerte...
> 
> Salu2.

 

ya lo miré jaja pero esta  (libinput) ...grrrrrr 

lo que no entiendo es como usa evdev la  gente que tiene xorg-server 1.17, que será la gran mayoria si xf86-input-evdev esta bloqueado...

también puede ser me este perdiendo algo...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Así me ha funcionado a mi con el /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "3"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "0"

EndSection

```

Ahora lo quite y me funciona bien asi en el /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "es"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

PD: Todos mis equipos están en la rama ~amd64 inestable total y funcionan sin problema

----------

## papu

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Así me ha funcionado a mi con el /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

no puedo usar INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"  porque ati-drivers me pide xorg-server-1.7 y este  tiene un bloqueo con   xf86-input-evdev

¿usas ati-drivers? 

¿cual es tu INPUT_DEVICES="" de tu make.conf?

de todas formas voy a provar a ver  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

Yo uso:

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection[/code]

Tengo instalados tanto xf86-input-evdev como xf86-input-mouse y xf86-input-keyboard. Usa automáticamente los que necesita.

```
# emerge -av xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-evdev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.9.2::gentoo  0 KiB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Quizá alguno sea una reliquia del pasado...

A ver si te sirve.

----------

## papu

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Yo uso:
> 
> # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

en tu /etc/X11/xorg.conf solo hay configuración gafica , no se ni la version de tu xorg ni si usas paquetes inestables ni que drivers graficos usas...ni nada 

si estas usando evdev se detecta todo automatico por lo tengo tener mouse y keyboard no tiene ninguna utilidad, ya que sin evdev , por lo que he sufrido estos dias en mis carnes solo funciona el mouse el tecaldo no ha habido manera..lo que manda es lo que tengáis en INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"   que esta en make.conf , pero nadie me pega su make.conf que es lo importante para saber como tiene su gentoo configurado o mejor aun pega  la salida de su  emerge --info.

si se tiene INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"  mouse y keyboard sobran entre otras cosas porque estan desfasados ( lo que es una lastima ya que si como en mi caso no va el evdev es una tortura configurar los input)

saludos,

----------

## cameta

xf86-input-evdev   NO ESTA BLOQUEADO.

Mi consejo

```
emerge --sync

emerge portage

emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse -q @world
```

----------

## papu

 *cameta wrote:*   

> xf86-input-evdev   NO ESTA BLOQUEADO.
> 
> Mi consejo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

¿? hasta el momento de mi anterior post ( ahora estoy usando otra vez xf86-video-ati)

instalar ati-drivers requiere xorg-1.17,   y el paquete xf86-input-evdev esta BLOQUEADO en xorg-1.17 por lo tanto no se puede usat ati-drivers y tener INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" a la vez,  en consecuencia sin evdev no pude conseguir configurar mi teclado aunque  si el  mouse  mediante xf86-input-mouse.

mi consejo: relea mi post en más profundidad si es tan amble, a veces en los post uno lee demasiado rapido , yo mismo  :Smile: 

he tenido que volver a drivers libres por ese temporal bloqueo que repito hasta la hora de mi anterior post seguia vigente.

lo preocupante de todo esto como configurar teclado, mouse ...sin evdev, al estio de antaño mediante xorg.conf cuando se usaba  xf86-input-mouse y xf86-input-keyboard ,   intenté  usar   xf86-video-input pero esta como  (-libinput) 

aprovecho para preguntar si libinput puede usare tambien con xorg o solo en wayland.

 :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Hola,

yo tengo instalados esos dos paquetes y no hay bloqueo.

```
tux mestres # emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo  USE="glamor ipv6 nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive (-libressl) -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -tslib -unwind -wayland -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

tux mestres # emerge -pv xf86-input-evdev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.9.2::gentoo  0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

tux mestres # 

```

----------

## cameta

Te dejo también mi make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="abi_x86_32 apng bindist gles gudev icu python scanner script sql sqlite python webkit " 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/"

```

----------

## papu

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Te dejo también mi make.conf
> 
> ```
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> ...

 

vamos  a ver no veo ni que uses VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" ni que tengas ati-drivers instalados,............estoy hablando de x11-drivers/ati-drivers el cual usa fglrx  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

Yo te aconsejo que actualices portage en primer lugar ya que un portage obsoleto puede dar precisamente este tipo de problema de bloqueos.

----------

## cameta

Pon el mensaje que te da cuando intentas esto.

emerge -pv xf86-input-evdev

----------

## papu

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Pon el mensaje que te da cuando intentas esto.
> 
> emerge -pv xf86-input-evdev

 

a ver porfavor  has intentado siquiera emerge -p ati-drivers?   pero además tu estas usando nvidia y no tarjeta AMD  :Smile: 

yo ahora estoy usando los drivers libres de AMD(xf86-video-ati) donde no existe bloqueo ya que permiten usar xorg-server-1.8

el problema esta con los drives binarios ( ati-drivers) no con los libres.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> tux mestres # emerge -pv ati-drivers
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## papu

a mi no me deja pues   :Smile:  de todas formas uso paquetes ~  y AMD , y tu ninguno de los dos 

el problema viene del bloqueo que hay puesto por parte de desarrollador del a evdev a  >xorg-driver-1.18 como bien esta documentado en los enlaces.

toca esperaro o bien usar los drivers libres.

en el fondo lo que me interesa saber realmene es COMO CONFIGURAR teclaro y raton SIN EVDEV, si es que esposible claro o ya no se puede.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -p ati-drivers
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies                 ... done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -p =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies                   ... done!              
> ...

 

----------

## cameta

Lo que no entiendo es para que quieres usar los ati inestables.

----------

## papu

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Lo que no entiendo es para que quieres usar los ati inestables.

 

eso no importa realmente quiero saber como hacer que  Xorg me detecte correctamente el teclado sin usar EVDEV, ni libinput ya que a dia de hoy esta como (-libinput) 

usando Driver "kbd"   se detecta pero no va bien , al teclear algo dentro X  se vuelve loco y empieza a escribir solo y las teclas se presionan solas... 

entonces el quiz de la cuestión realmente más alla de si uso ati-drivers o los libres, es poder configurar los input de forma alternativa a evdev

así que agradecría centraramos el tema en eso jejeje

 :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> eso no importa realmente quiero saber como hacer que Xorg me detecte correctamente el teclado sin usar EVDEV

 

Que tengas suerte,

----------

## quilosaq

 *papu wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> he conseguido configurar el raton usando xf86-input-mouse  pero no el teclado usand xf86-input-keyboard aunque parece se detecta no funciona bien y escribe sin parar...signos.
> 
> antaño  usando xf86-input-mouse y xf86-input-keyboard era facil usando xorg.conf pero parece esos paquetes ya no funcionan bien almenos el del kbd del teclado.
> ...

 

Prueba añadiendo esta sección a xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

EndSection
```

----------

